# Video. How shrimps clean plants from algae



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Video: Shrimps clean moss from algae

You can see that some moss branches are grey. They were covered with algae. I guess it was a blue-green algae, but I'm not sure.
After putting this moss rock pyramid in a tank with yellow shrimps it was covered by them and they eat out all grey algae during several hours.

Neocaridina shrimps are eating algae very well.
They are not always want to do this, because some other sources of food might be more preferable.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably not BGA, as shrimp do not eat it.

It looks like rhizoclonium, perhaps. Maybe staghorn.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Strangely enough I've been having problems on and off with cladophora algae, especially on my hardscape items around my moss. Anyway I picked up 4 Caridina gracilirostris and they seem to actually have eaten it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Strangely enough I've been having problems on and off with cladophora algae, especially on my hardscape items around my moss. Anyway I picked up 4 Caridina gracilirostris and they seem to actually have eaten it.


Were they *Red Nose Shrimp*?
Where did you get them?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep they're red nose shrimp. I picked them up at BA some time ago.


----------

